# Ford 2110 won’t start



## Sean Pannell (Aug 23, 2018)

Hello, this is my first time ever to post in a forum. I know very little about tractors or Diesel engines. 
What I have is a Ford 2110 with a front loader. I4 Diesel engine. 
At first I had no power to the instrument panel, and found that the power wire from the starter wasn’t attached, fixed that, but there was still no power but when I turned the key on the fuel pump would tick. Next I checked all the fuses, cleaned up the contacts and plugs and boom, dash lights and power. Yes! No! Still won’t start. Glow plugs seem to work, I have instrument panel lights, everything in neutral, pto disengaged, clutch pressed, brake on, turn the key and nothing. Read in a thread on here to check the wires to the neutral safety switch on the transmission. I found a single wire coming from the top left side. It is a blue wire going up behind the dash. I tried to ground that wire out, which is what the other person on here did, but with no result. There was a silver capacitor looking thing under the dash that had a L Shaped plug with 2 prongs that was unplugged, that didn’t help plugging that back up either. So that’s where I’m at. I’m sure that it’s some little something I just don’t know about. Oh and I jumped the starter acrossed the posts and it will turn the engine over like it’s supposed to. Sorry for the long post. Just wanted to give as much info as I could.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2018)

Hello Sean, and welcome to the Tractor Forum. We have some very knowledgeable and experienced members and I'm sure one or more of the members will help.

You might consider putting your tractor in the Showcase (located under the TRACTOR button at the top of the page). A perk is that if you add your tractor to the Showcase, it becomes instantly eligible to be entered in our monthly tractor contest, in progress right now. Please be sure to add your vote for September's Tractor of the Month, which is found on the main Forum menu as the fourth category, listed as "Tractor of the month". The poll is at the top of the page. Thank you for your vote, and again, welcome to The Tractor Forum!


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

The 2110 is a 4 cyl w/ a Shibaura 2.3L engine {tractordata dot com}
Does it have an electric shut-off {with the key} or manual {pull cable}??
It sound like you have a lot of jumping about to happen..
Its BEST to buy a "remote starter button".. about 12.00 at walmart.
& try to get this thing running before you tackle the dash??
When u go get the button, pick up a roll of wire & some alligator clips & a wire stripping tool.. THEN get back to us.


----------

